# 10 bí mật về đàn ông có thể bạn chưa biết



## truonghailam2019 (19 Tháng ba 2019)

Barking Up The Wrong Tree là một trang blog khoa học của tác giả Eric Barker. Đây là nơi tác giả chia sẻ những câu trả lời cho mọi thứ trong cuộc sống tuyệt vời xung quanh chúng ta, dựa trên trên cơ sở khoa học và ý kiến của các chuyên gia. Có thể, ở Việt Nam không mấy người biết tới Barking Up The Wrong Tree. Nhưng, trang blog này nổi tiếng tới mức được giới thiệu trên các tờ báo và tạp chí hàng đầu thế giới như New York Times, Wall Street Journal, Wired Magazine và Time Magazine.

Vậy 10 bí mật về đàn ông mà có thể bạn chưa biết theo tổng hợp của Eric Barker được Time Magazine chia sẻ là gì? Mời các bạn cùng tham khảo và bình luận:
Điển trai và trở nên giàu có trên thực tế sẽ mang lại nhiều tổn thương cho một người đàn ông. Ngoài ra thì kết hôn có thể sẽ là một quyết định tồi tệ cho những anh chàng đẹp trai.
Bạn có thể dự đoán được một người đàn ông đã "qua đêm" được với nhiều phụ nữ hay không dựa vào khả năng hài hước của anh ta. (Càng vui tính càng dễ có nhiều bạn tình)
Trong hầu hết những đoạn phim quảng cáo trên TV, đàn ông thường xuất hiện dưới hình ảnh của những "thằng khờ".
Các công ty có CEO là nam giới đã có gia đình và sinh con gái, thì thường trả lương cao hơn cho nhân viên nữ.
Đàn ông nghèo khổ thường thích phụ nữ nặng cân, trong khi đàn ông giàu có lại nhắm các cô gái có thân hình nhỏ nhắn.
Người dẫn chương trình thời sự TV quá xinh đẹp, hấp dẫn sẽ khiến khán giả là đàn ông khó tiếp thu nội dung được truyền tải.
10% là "nguy cơ" những đứa con của một người đàn ông không thực sự... là con đẻ của anh ta.
Đấm đá thứ gì đó sẽ giúp đàn ông giải tỏa căng thẳng tốt hơn.
Nếu công việc của người đàn ông không gây ảnh hưởng tới khả năng hấp dẫn phái đẹp của bản thân, thì rõ ràng là anh ta đang rất thiếu tham vọng trong sự nghiệp.
Đàn ông cũng biết giả vờ lên đỉnh khi "yêu".


----------



## beptucongnghiep (12 Tháng tám 2020)

Sai rồi b ơi


----------



## dochoihahuy (25 Tháng chín 2020)

Hài troll )


----------



## MrBai (12 Tháng mười 2020)

Bài viết rất hữu ích bạn ơii


----------

